# FW preparing to take more of your money



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

with some old school goodness
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff
though for £20 those MKIII's really should of gun with a set of boltguns at least, £40 for 10 men without weapons is a little steep


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

They do look quite impressive, don't they? Very tempted to start that Luna Wolves army I've been dreaming about since I read Horus Rising.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SWEET JESUS!! Thank god someone in GW took notice of the fans !! 
I agree they should have come with weapons but they will sell better this way,£20 isnt a leap and a jump for too many people from standard price marines and people have bolters and such in there bits boxes so its win win.
Will definitely be adding these in september to bits and kits.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> £20 isnt a leap and a jump for too many people from standard price marines


really?, 10 marines with guns, launchers etc is £22.50, 10 of these with period guns and launchers and the 12% P&P is close to £70, where the heck are people buying there tactical squads for almost £70???


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

the Mk III Armour is lovely, but I'm not liking the weapons (never did). The armour though will be used to make my Deathwatch Sternguard stand out that bit more...just need to expand on my Background a bit to include them in my narratives.

Kits like these are more to do with the 'collector' side of the hobby, so cost isn't the overriding issue..same reason why I buy the Modified Ryza Pattern Turrets for all my Russes.

Love your new Avatar Stella..very fitting!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They are a company.... wtf is the problem here? I don't get it. Your paying a large sum because they are the only people who sell this kind of product. Fairly simple.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gen.ahab said:


> They are a company.... wtf is the problem here?


oh I dunno, maybe the £70 price tag for 10 toys, FW or not thats asking a heack of allot, even from just a collector, you gotta have a pretty sheltered life to turn round and think"hmm, £70 for some bits of resin, sounds like a bargain to me".

in the words of the mythbusters
"well there's your problem"


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Its simple.... people will pay those prices to get those models. I don't find anything wrong with charging those prices if people are willing to pay them. They are a company, they are out there to make as much money as possible and that’s it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gen.ahab said:


> Its simple.... people will pay those prices to get those models. I don't find anything wrong with charging those prices if people are willing to pay them. They are a company, they are out there to make as much money as possible and that’s it.


I want them BADLY, and I'm not willing to pay that amount...........shit that means there grand plan has actually failed...or unlike the muppets who will pay £70 I have a brain.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Then wait. If it is anything like a US company then they will charge more now to capitalize on the hype and once sales begin to slack they will reduce the price to drive up sales again.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

errr.....FW is part of GW....which means GW pricing strategy, low sales means increase price, and high sales means...increase price to lower sales....to then increase the price further.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Seems like a shitty buisness strat. Well they could just have it set hi for idiots... Iow they charge far more then they need just incase sales are low then they can lower the prices to seem like they are giving you a discount.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> oh I dunno, maybe the £70 price tag for 10 toys, FW or not thats asking a heack of allot, even from just a collector, you gotta have a pretty sheltered life to turn round and think"hmm, £70 for some bits of resin, sounds like a bargain to me".
> 
> Can you make them?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> oh I dunno, maybe the £70 price tag for 10 toys, FW or not thats asking a heack of allot, even from just a collector, you gotta have a pretty sheltered life to turn round and think"hmm, £70 for some bits of resin, sounds like a bargain to me".
> 
> in the words of the mythbusters
> "well there's your problem"


Or £60 from Games Day. Might change my mind about what to get


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> Stella Cadente said:
> 
> 
> > oh I dunno, maybe the £70 price tag for 10 toys, FW or not thats asking a heack of allot, even from just a collector, you gotta have a pretty sheltered life to turn round and think"hmm, £70 for some bits of resin, sounds like a bargain to me".
> ...


no, and I really don't see how that makes a difference at all in this or any topic and has always been a very weak point to make, I can't make allot of things and neither can you or anyone else, doesn't mean we don't buy them or complain at the price.

hell I can't build a Buggati with 1200HP and costing 1.6miilion pounds, doesn't mean I don't think the price is utterly ridiculous.


gen.ahab said:


> Seems like a shitty buisness strat


welcome to Games workshop


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> really?, 10 marines with guns, launchers etc is £22.50, 10 of these with period guns and launchers and the 12% P&P is close to £70, where the heck are people buying there tactical squads for almost £70???


Stop being such a drama queen, you know as well as i do that GW do plenty of five model marine packs for around £20 which is what i was referring to,no one mentioned that you had to build a tactical squad with full retro weapon load out , as usual you jump in with worst case just to argue the point.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> as usual you jump in with worst case just to argue the point.


ahh yes I keep forgetting, GW have no worse case scenarios, everything happy and good and positive.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> no, and I really don't see how that makes a difference at all in this or any topic and has always been a very weak point to make, I can't make allot of things and neither can you or anyone else, doesn't mean we don't buy them or complain at the price.
> 
> hell I can't build a Buggati with 1200HP and costing 1.6miilion pounds, doesn't mean I don't think the price is utterly ridiculous.
> 
> welcome to Games workshop


Exactly, most of us can't make them, so they can charge whatever they want, and if you want it, you can buy it, no is forcing you to buy it.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Stop being such a drama queen, you know as well as i do that GW do plenty of five model marine packs for around £20 which is what i was referring to,no one mentioned that you had to build a tactical squad with full retro weapon load out , as usual you jump in with worst case just to argue the point.


I agree with you


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> ahh yes I keep forgetting, GW have no worse case scenarios, everything happy and good and positive.


Exactly Stella, Life is good,people are good,the birds are singing the weather is fine,GW are not trying to get you.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats what you think.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent models, when i first saw them i thought 'Iron Warriors'.
With regards price. I probably won't buy them, not because i don't like them but the csm conversion sets are more my thing, and zufor and all the renegade guard and ogryns and tita......Now i am just being silly.
20gbp=$36aus
Sternguard boxed set=$55aus
Ok we don't have all the weapon options with these and there is still postage to pay but its not too bad really. Our prices here are just bonkers.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

In the end it comes down to each person's perception of 'value'...I see the value in £20 for the armour, but not the weapons..others value it differently.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That caestus looks like trying to fit into the Stormraven bandwagon. And honestly with the most sensical looking conversion being a land raider mixed with a valkyrie, in itslef costing over €100 that is not a bad deal at all.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Except it couldn't never transport what the storm raven does I fluff and it looks nothing like the pics.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

All in all, nice models from FW for a reasonable price (reasonable considering how much it would cost to convert/mold your own). 

As is the case with most FW product, if you like them, you'll buy them. If you don't like them, you won't.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Then wait. If it is anything like a US company then they will charge more now to capitalize on the hype and once sales begin to slack they will reduce the price to drive up sales again.


be it a US company or any other that only happens when items are in a competitive position, 
no one else will be selling the item, so no need to raise or reduce prices below or above FW base price, if you spend any time following GW/FW you will see that


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The fact they are the only one that makes that product is somewhat irrelevant for my post, if sales drop you drop prices to drive sales back up. Simple business.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> The fact they are the only one that makes that product is somewhat irrelevant for my post


No it's completely relelvant

You cannot compare GW to walmart or most other businessess, 
GW are a specialist business,
GW set their own prices for specialist items that sell to a captive audience.

There is no fiscal need to sell old stock for a particular timeframe as there is with most other businessess, 
ie no need to reduce prices to clear old stock (one of the main reasons that normal retail prices are dropped).

A competitive business would be one where you could get alternatives from competitors,
but in this specialised business you cannot get alternatives from competitors, unless we're talking about a completely different system.



gen.ahab said:


> if sales drop you drop prices to drive sales back up. Simple business.


With GW, dropping prices make little financial sense (to the company itself) as almost all items will still sell at their full price, due to the manner of the business.

In most generalised retail, sales = more overall profit
In a specialist business, sales = less overall profit


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Like the models, not to keen on the flying bin lorry, but I may just get 5 of the guys to make my Vetrans or Command squad.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

i like the models i have to admit though the weapons took no imagination from FW. I have about 15 bolters near exactly the same in a box at home, i even have some of the heavy weapons they have there , so if i decide to buy 20 marines i saved £20 in not having to buy weapons.
10 to 1 they reused the old casts for those weapons.
As for price... yeah it is kinda steap, kinda getting close to the price of metal minis. Though they did say in there last shareholder publication that they will be raising the price of plastic/resin minis to that of the equivelent metal mini prices.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Is completely correct, GW have reduced prices on one item in the last 20 years that i am aware of, and that was the chapel of sanctuary(guess who paid full price?). They never have seasonal sales and the only time you are likely to save money purchasing from GW is by going to a store opening event or some other very limited local promotion.
it is completely unnecessary for GW to reduce price due to poor sales, everything they produce is "needed" for the hobby, of course the level of "need" is dictated by how much money you have and almost everything they "buy in"from china is a limited edition and is priced to sell eventually.
Forgeworld almost casts to order and for the most part they have gotten pretty good at predicting sales, they only blip would be apocalypse when they were taken a bit by surprise by the demand for super heavies.

The advantages of being designer,manufacture and distributor of your own products i guess.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember when you got vouchers in White dwarf for opening store sales - They sometimes featured photos of what the store looked like after it had opened, it was more or less empty!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

£20 for the MkIII armour is a fairly reasonable price considering the models. The price they are asking for the Umbra-pattern bolters, which are essentially _less_ detailed than your standard plastic bolters, not so fair.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like these models alot! Weapons less so, but the MKIII armour is quality! I'm sure I could squeeze these into my black legion some where, happy days!


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

well i'm buying to mix into my other tactical squads. a few bits from this and the other mk's will hopefully add some character to the overall force


----------



## Astinosis (Aug 28, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Then wait. If it is anything like a US company then they will charge more now to capitalize on the hype and once sales begin to slack they will reduce the price to drive up sales again.


I don't think you quite understand how GW and Forgeworld work. They don't lower prices after a while to boost sales when they start slacking, they just instate another price hike to make up for dip in sales. How long have you been into the hobby?


----------

